# I can become a delivery man with criminal records ?



## n3r1n (7 mo ago)

Hi everyone, im looking for register to become delivery man with Uber Eats / Door Dash ( Quebec, Canada ).

I sent all docuements they asked me for ... But now they want do a check back on my criminal records ... My answer is if Uber and Door dash automatically decline some one with a criminal records.. I never had violence charges or sexual charges .. My charges was about counterfeit money .. drugs traficking.

I have a chance to become delivery man or i should forget this ?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

n3r1n said:


> Hi everyone, im looking for register to become delivery man with Uber Eats / Door Dash ( Quebec, Canada ).
> 
> I sent all docuements they asked me for ... But now they want do a check back on my criminal records ... My answer is if Uber and Door dash automatically decline some one with a criminal records.. I never had violence charges or sexual charges .. My charges was about counterfeit money .. drugs traficking.
> 
> I have a chance to become delivery man or i should forget this ?


These sound like felony charges. So you'll probably fail the background check. But it doesn't cost you anything to apply, so go for it. All they can do is say no.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Sounds like you will be turned down but can’t blame someone for wanting to live this dream.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

You will be better off sticking with counterfeiting and selling drugs. Get better at those things, man. You got this!


----------



## n3r1n (7 mo ago)

Rampage said:


> You will be better off sticking with counterfeiting and selling drugs. Get better at those things, man. You got this!


I just got out of 7 years jail brother... That enought for me =)


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

n3r1n said:


> Hi everyone, im looking for register to become delivery man with Uber Eats / Door Dash ( Quebec, Canada ).
> 
> I sent all docuements they asked me for ... But now they want do a check back on my criminal records ... My answer is if Uber and Door dash automatically decline some one with a criminal records.. I never had violence charges or sexual charges .. My charges was about counterfeit money .. drugs traficking.
> 
> I have a chance to become delivery man or i should forget this ?


Sounds like you pre qualify for Uber Connect.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

They might hire you to run the company, but the drivers generally have to meet minimal qualifications.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

n3r1n said:


> I just got out of 7 years jail brother... That enought for me =)


That’s awesome, man. Wish you luck on getting the job. Not sure how it’s gonna work with Uber. Try it and see what happens.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

n3r1n said:


> My charges was about counterfeit money .. drugs traficking.
> 
> I have a chance to become delivery man or i should forget this ?


Forget about delivery. If you want to counterfeit money, then become a central banker. If you want to traffic in drugs, then get a job at the CIA. Both pay way more than schlepping food.


----------



## n3r1n (7 mo ago)

FL_Steve said:


> Forget about delivery. If you want to counterfeit money, then become a central banker. If you want to traffic in drugs, then get a job at the CIA. Both pay way more than schlepping food.


Buddy. I just did 7 years un jail. Dont want go Back There.. so i want deliver foods  but Uber Wil Hire me or not with m'y criminal records ?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

n3r1n said:


> Buddy. I just did 7 years un jail. Dont want go Back There.. so i want deliver foods  but Uber Wil Hire me or not with m'y criminal records ?


Most likely not but it never hurts to try…


----------



## n3r1n (7 mo ago)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Most likely not but it never hurts to try…


That suck.. I reallt want work ans make good Money. Not steak foods 😂


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

n3r1n said:


> That suck.. I reallt want work ans make good Money. Not steak foods 😂


Better off in the Kitchen instead of driving…


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

n3r1n said:


> Hi everyone, im looking for register to become delivery man with Uber Eats / Door Dash ( Quebec, Canada ).
> 
> I sent all docuements they asked me for ... But now they want do a check back on my criminal records ... My answer is if Uber and Door dash automatically decline some one with a criminal records.. I never had violence charges or sexual charges .. My charges was about counterfeit money .. drugs traficking.
> 
> I have a chance to become delivery man or i should forget this ?


No one has mentioned it yet, but there is little money and no future in food delivery. Perhaps apply for a job in the security industry.

Whatever you do we wish you luck on your second chance!!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Better off in the Kitchen instead of driving…


True that.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

n3r1n said:


> Buddy. I just did 7 years un jail. Dont want go Back There.. so i want deliver foods  but Uber Wil Hire me or not with m'y criminal records ?


I don't see why they would not for those crimes. You've paid your debt and should get a second chance. Just don't expect to make a lot of money at delivery. You are better off getting something else and then doing delivery part-time at most. You can not depend on income from delivery. It is not consistent. And right now is very slow. Good luck.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

FL_Steve said:


> I don't see why they would not for those crimes. You've paid your debt and should get a second chance. Just don't expect to make a lot of money at delivery. You are better off getting something else and then doing delivery part-time at most. You can not depend on income from delivery. It is not consistent. And right now is very slow. Good luck.


Recidivism rates are too high to justify giving a felon a second chance. Sadly that probably is a major factor in recidivism.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

jaxbeachrides said:


> They might hire you to run the company, but the drivers generally have to meet minimal qualifications.


Post of the day!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

n3r1n said:


> I just got out of 7 years jail brother... That enought for me =)


Good decision. I really hope for every success for you.


----------



## n3r1n (7 mo ago)

FL_Steve said:


> I don't see why they would not for those crimes. You've paid your debt and should get a second chance. Just don't expect to make a lot of money at delivery. You are better off getting something else and then doing delivery part-time at most. You can not depend on income from delivery. It is not consistent. And right now is very slow. Good luck.


I have a job 40h/week.. i want Do 20h/week delivery and make extra cash.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I doubt your background will pass with any of the gig companies, I have a friend who has a misdemeanor didn't pass uber and doordash, he has grubhub because it happened before the misdemeanor, however doordash might take you since they take anyone but who knows, if you want to do delivery you should try local restaurants who have their own fleet, where I live there is a local pizza shop that's very busy they take anyone.


----------



## n3r1n (7 mo ago)

Thanks to all you answers everyone ... i sent all documents and waiting =)

Im gonna let you know if i pass or not !


----------



## jselwyn (Aug 22, 2016)

You have a job, well that's your problem right there. No one with half a brain wants to work when staying home and pumping out babies can get you $$$ monthly for at least 18 years per kid . . . man or women since men seem able to pump our babies these days !!!


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

n3r1n said:


> Hi everyone, im looking for register to become delivery man with Uber Eats / Door Dash ( Quebec, Canada ).
> 
> I sent all docuements they asked me for ... But now they want do a check back on my criminal records ... My answer is if Uber and Door dash automatically decline some one with a criminal records.. I never had violence charges or sexual charges .. My charges was about counterfeit money .. drugs traficking.
> 
> I have a chance to become delivery man or i should forget this ?



I don’t know. I think one with a record that still got accepted is the only one that can answer that question. Let Uber do your background check and see. Or let them know up front about the full circumstances and why you are still an excellent choice to approve. All you’re doing in delivery is picking up an item and delivering. So I don’t know how your particular history of faults would transfer into harming anything with the steps of delivery. You’re not even touching money. I don’t know what level of drug trafficking we’re talking about (hopefully minor but still in that category). I would hope you wouldn’t start something on the side with food delivery and networking drugs…. Surely not( or profitable either. Uber should probably pass you after you have learned it wasn’t worth it. 7 years is a looong time.


----------

